# confusion about CRA first-time buyer RRSP usage



## kubatron (Jan 17, 2011)

I can't seem to get the right answer so of course I turn to an anon message board... 

Richard has never owned a home. He's engaged to Joanne, who has and does own a condo since 2012. They do not live together.

Richard and Joanne are buying their 'married' home this week. He wants to use his RRSPs. Can he? 

(They are getting married in August if that matters)


----------



## stardancer (Apr 26, 2009)

See... http://www.cra-arc.gc.ca/E/pub/tg/rc4135/README.html

Page 7 seems to address this issue. 
Richard is a first time home buyer, never having owned a home
Joanne is not a first time home buyer.
Richard had not lived with Joanne in her condo, as a common-law partner; they have not cohabitated together for 12 months so do not meet the c/l criteria

I would say that Richard can use his RSP money, but that he should live in the home for at least 30 days before she moves in. As long as the money is withdrawn before the marriage, it should be okay.


----------



## OptsyEagle (Nov 29, 2009)

Yes.


----------

